# t3/t4 turbo



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

i can get a brand spankin new t3/t4 for $400 dollars. but is it worth the money (and time) to put this snail on my newly aquired b13 ser? any responses would be nice


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

are you willing to spend money and either A) get a good shop to do the work or B) learn a lot as turbos are VERY complex? if so, turbocharging an sr20 is a very rewarding experience?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

basically, going fast costs $. how fast do you want to go, and or how much do you want to spend


----------



## inertial drift (Feb 26, 2005)

it's worth the money thats for sure. but is it worth your time? that's something you have to ask yourself. if you later find no use of it. sell it? hehe


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Were being harsh cause when you start pulling your exhaust out and installing the turbo one, thats the easy part. Put turbo in, install pressure line, install large oil return line, plumb intake tube, blumb wastegate into exhaust pipe(bich), install BOV, install air meter, install modded ECU, adjust timing, boost timing master, injectors, fuel pump, fuel line, intercooler (optional but recommended), water injection (over 8psi boost for hot engine also), oil cooler. Plus along other things. Just grab an SR20DET if you are alittle hesitant for experimentation.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah put dropping in a DET is not as viable an option as just going turbo with his current motor.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Its just not as easy to drop in and go.


----------

